# 10 bucks, craiglist, and a week



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

I just finished a loft that was made of 100% scrap wood that I got from craigslist, the windows, shingles, tar paper, door, foundation blocks, was all free from craigslist listings as well. I just had to special nails for the roof. I didn't have enough black or white shingles to do the whole roof one color. Its not a very pretty loft but its defiantly better than the small one they where in.


----------



## xaivang (Nov 21, 2011)

wow turn out pretty nice looking


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice job, especially for the price.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

way to recycle! good job. it looks sound and sturdy.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

That looks really nice to me!


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Pretty good, a little sanding on the front door & a coat of paint and you'd never know it was made from scrap. 
One thing though, watch any nails sticking out inside... any flying or fighting in the loft and a nail like the one in the last pic could cause a very nasty wing injury.


----------



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone!! 


Quazar, the screws have been trimmed and sanded down flat


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Now all it needs is paint, and I'm sure craigslist will supply that also.
Dave


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

This is awesome especially considering the loft I'm just finishing up is going on $1500 and 11 months and it's not much bigger, plus you have birds in yours, lol.


----------



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

Zippy said:


> This is awesome especially considering the loft I'm just finishing up is going on $1500 and 11 months and it's not much bigger, plus you have birds in yours, lol.


Thanks zippy. I saw the video of your loft that you posted a while back, it looked great


----------

